

2048 with Stats - andirayo
http://andirayo.github.io/2048stats/

======
zakelfassi
Finally someone thought about adding the sound, and losing the yellowish
graphics.

------
skagarroum
best version yet. you see and hear your progress

------
mathieurip
So cool sounds :)

------
sparktree
that's awesome

